# A bunch of Jr. Gents



## jsolie (Dec 15, 2016)

If you've ever wondered what 39 Jr. Gent look like all next to each other, then look no further:












This is part for an order that my wife's boss placed for some custom Jr. Gents.  These are all custom Alumilite pours, many of them done by my wife (who finds the mixing of different colors fascinating - and has many ideas she wants to try).

One little curve ball: my client wanted a logo in the finial.  He's a franchisee for Jack in the Box and has quite a few stores in the western US.  It took a bit of hunting, but I found a company that could make them for me.  I can post details if anyone's interested.
















I still have a lot of pens to make for the order. :banana:

Some things learned:

1) Alumilite regular sets fast.
2) Epoxy is sticky and the hardener does not make the house smell good.
3) Drilling is not terribly enjoyable.
4) Clearing remnant epoxy out of tubes is not terribly enjoyable either.
5) Buffing wheel. Buffing wheel. Buffing wheel. :biggrin:
6) The "new" 10K gold CSUSA Jr. Gents are mostly ill-fitting
7) Staging your work is important.
8) Hone your skew regularly.


----------



## magpens (Dec 15, 2016)

Those are amazing !!!!! . Congratulations on your contract for the order !!!!


----------



## lhowell (Dec 15, 2016)

Your wife has an awesome eye for color mixing and balance of colors within the blanks!

Nice touch on the logo! 

Congrats! Beautiful pens!


----------



## campzeke (Dec 15, 2016)

WOW! That is a great order. I looks like you are packaging them up nicely too.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 15, 2016)

Now that is a handsome collection!


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 15, 2016)

Great collection of pens.


----------



## stuckinohio (Dec 16, 2016)

Nice work. I too like the blanks. My wife loves pouring with me too, but she's allergic to the alumilite and has to a respirator and long sleeve and gloves!

The finial is very nice. I would like to know the details.


----------



## OZturner (Dec 17, 2016)

What a Fantastic Kaleidoscopic Gathering of Pens, John.
Congratulations, on Procuring such an Order. (I am more happy that it was you, and not me. I doubt I would have the Tenacity to undertake such a Task)
Glorious Blanks, and a Superb Finial.
I love the Consistency you achieved over all those Pens.
Great Work.
Congratulations, to both You and Your Good Lady.
Brian.


----------



## Rolandranch (Dec 17, 2016)

WOW! That's a LOT of nice looking pens! Great order. The finial is very professional-looking. I would also like to know the details of the finial. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ADKBUG (Dec 17, 2016)

Beautiful and well done! I'd be interested in knowing the vendor you used to create the finial logo. Please and thank you!!!


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 17, 2016)

Holy Cow. Al beautiful.


----------

